# Stronglifts 5x5 whilst cutting?



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Is it worth trying SL 5x5 whilst cutting to maintain strength and lbm while cutting cals and upping the cardio?

Has anyone else done this routine whilst on a cal deficit diet?


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

no not worth it, need to eat excess cals to gain strength


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

aeon said:


> no not worth it, need to eat excess cals to gain strength


I disagree.

You need excess cals to build muscle. However on lower cals you can stimulate your CNS and increase the amount of muscle fibers used in a lift.

On my last (and coincidently first) cut i was on 0 carbs for weeks on end, lost 4 stone and gained substantial strength.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

It's good for holding onto what you've got, my squat actually went up by 10kg odd on my first cut. Agree with Mike, aeon is actually incorrect. You can definitely get stronger without a calorie surplus.

This year I'm trying higher volume with timed carbs for my cut, will be interesting to compare it to last year!


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Try squatting 3 x wk and actually making gains then guys, lmfao. Simples really - you gain by what you put in you fckn gob end of story.

Been there done, that you want to get strong get your macros bang on. That do's not mean get big - hypertrophy


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

aeon said:


> Try squatting 3 x wk and actually making gains then guys, lmfao. Simples really - you gain by what you put in you fckn gob end of story.
> 
> Been there done, that you want to get strong get your macros bang on


If your aim is pure strength then yes, you need to eat and i agree with you. But he wants to cut and maybe gain a bit of strength on the side and that is very possible while in a calorie deficit.


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> If your aim is pure strength then yes, you need to eat and i agree with you. But he wants to cut and maybe gain a bit of strength on the side and that is very possible while in a calorie deficit.


To a certain extent i agree, it is very possible to gain a bit of strength while the carbs are low/very low, but in order for this to happen the efa's must be at a level to prevent the body using protein for fuel.

*If all factors are 100%* and the person is consuming correct amount of protein then yes *minimal* strength gains could *theoretcally*be made. How may newbe's do you know capable of getting ther diet that well in line?

However if a persons is going to set aside 6 months say for strength training then to maximise progress, you would not advise them to be on a cutting diet.

Sure watch the carbs, fine tune things as you go maybe do a couple of cardio sessions if need be. But at the end of the day the goal is strength gain.

A strength program is one of the most intense and physically demanding progs you could do ( if done propelly, not pssing around).

Imo there are better ways to train while cutting, there are so many factors involved in strength stuff eg physical recovery, cns recovery, that to expect decent progress without adeqate fuel in your body is not the best approach.

Just imo


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Heineken said:


> It's good for holding onto what you've got, my squat actually went up by *10kg odd on* my first cut. Agree with Mike, aeon is actually incorrect. You can definitely get stronger without a calorie surplus.
> 
> This year I'm trying higher volume with timed carbs for my cut, will be interesting to compare it to last year!


Wow great gains there mate a whole 10kg, that was worthwhile:thumb:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

aeon said:


> Try squatting 3 x wk and actually making gains then guys, lmfao. Simples really - you gain by what you put in you fckn gob end of story.
> 
> Been there done, that you want to get strong get your macros bang on. That do's not mean get big - hypertrophy


I was actually squatting 3x a week 

In fact, most lifts either maintained or improved, and I lost 1 1/2 stone.



aeon said:


> Wow great gains there mate a whole 10kg, that was worthwhile:thumb:


As for the above, knocking someones progress.. what a tool :lol:


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Heineken said:


> I was actually squatting 3x a week
> 
> In fact, most lifts either maintained or improved, and I lost 1 1/2 stone.
> 
> As for the above, knocking someones progress.. what a tool :lol:


If i was going to go to all the effort of doing specific strength prog i would be looking for far better gains than that mate.

Do a bit of research you may actually learn there is easier ways to lose weight than your tested method :confused1:

I never knocked your progress, but for the time and effort your putting in the gains could have been at least 3x that mate, had you had you diet sorted.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

To a certain extent i agree, it is very possible to gain a bit of strength while the carbs are low/very low, but in order for this to happen the efa's must be at a level to prevent the body using protein for fuel.

Agree with this, i was on a Keto diet which is probably why all my numbers went up

*If all factors are 100%* and the person is consuming correct amount of protein then yes *minimal* strength gains could *theoretcally*be made. How may newbe's do you know capable of getting ther diet that well in line?

Its not easy, true. Your assuming hes new to this though. Im no expert but with a bit of help i managed to organise a pretty decent cut during which my squat went from 160 to 200.

However if a persons is going to set aside 6 months say for strength training then to maximise progress, you would not advise them to be on a cutting diet.

Agree. If strength is the main focus then you dont want to be cutting and i agree completely.

Sure watch the carbs, fine tune things as you go maybe do a couple of cardio sessions if need be. But at the end of the day the goal is strength gain.

Actually, the OPs goal is maintaining strength and LBM and as such i dont see a problem with training stronglifts.

A strength program is one of the most intense and physically demanding progs you could do ( if done propelly, not pssing around).

I wont argue with that! im fu(ked!

Imo there are better ways to train while cutting, there are so many factors involved in strength stuff eg physical recovery, cns recovery, that to expect decent progress without adeqate fuel in your body is not the best approach.

Just imo


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

I aint here to argue with anybody, but to maintain strength gain a little i would just focus on a low volume 3 day split all compounds. When you hit your target reps then put a little weight on the bar.

Its volume that hinders gains when the cals aint there. 2 - 3 excersise is enough just make sure there heavy enough to tax you.

Its the simple stuff that produces the best results.

Just imo


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

aeon said:


> If i was going to go to all the effort of doing specific strength prog i would be looking for far better gains than that mate.
> 
> *I was looking to keep what I had, and I was recommended a 5x5. I wasn't looking for 'gains' so I think you're getting confused here. I just happened to get stronger. In fact, I think I got your back up by saying you were incorrect, which you were. *
> 
> ...


Rant over


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys, no i'm not new been training for quite a few years.

I've been running a typical hypotrophy body part split for 8 weeks now and just fancy a change. Only really looking to maintain or perhaps gain a bit of strength to ensure I'm mainly losing fat on the cut.

The cut itself isn't going to be overly aggressive, average 500cals/day under maintenance keeping carbs to around workouts. Fasted cardio in the am. Cardio PWO when progress slows.

My view is as long as I can keep my glycogen stores up by replenishing carbs post workout I should be able to handle the large compounds. The heavy workload should help with GH and Test production, further helping with the fat loss.

I think I'll give it a go and see how I get on.


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Heineken said:


> Rant over


Get a life mate, take things in context. If you have the time maybe have a read over some of bill starrs literature or rippletoe's books.

Until then just stick to plugging away in you fitnessfirst type health gym.

**** :tongue:


----------

